# Financial Advice - Laois Someone to  complete a thorough review of family’s finances.



## Flower (9 Jun 2010)

Hi all, 

I would love somebody to help me complete a thorough review of my family’s financial situation, from savings to insurance (home, mortgage protection and life) to pension planning. 

From reading other posts, I think that I might be best served by an Authorised advisor, rather than a multi agency intermediary.  What do you think?

I live in Laois, so would love to hear recommendations from you of anyone that you have used in the Laois / Carlow / Kilkenny / Kildare area?  Also can you give me an idea of the approx cost?

Thanks, Flower.


----------



## michaelm (10 Jun 2010)

Just buy (or borrow) and read .


----------

